# Quotes



## Porteño

Copuld somebody please explain how to get several quotes from different sources on to the same post as I see done frequently. Also how to cite only part of a post rather than the whole thing when one wants to make a comment relative only to that part.


----------



## cutiepie1892

For multiple quotes you need to click on the multi-quote icon beside each of the posts you wish to quote, and then click the normal quote button (it doesn't matter which one).  For parts of posts I just highlight the bit I want and copy and paste it (I don't know if there's a better way or not but the way I do it seems to work fine!)


----------



## Rayines

Porteño said:


> ................. Also how to cite only part of a post rather than the whole thing when one wants to make a comment relative only to that part.


Hi, Porteño: For the second part, you can "quote" the message, and delete everything except the part you're interested in (I did it with your post), then the person's nick appears in it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Porteño,

This has been discussed in detail in a previous C&S thread, but rather than hunting for it, I'll try to state it briefly.

A. To quote multiple posts in a reply, 

1. First click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (it's in the lower right of each post, next to the Quote button) for each of the posts you wish to quote, except the last post you want to quote.
2. Click the Quote button for the last post you want to quote.

All of the marked posts will appear in the Reply window.

B. "...how to cite only part of a post rather than the whole thing"
There are many ways.  Here are two:

1. Quote the entire post, then delete all except the bit you want to refer to.
or
2. Highlight the part you want to quote, copy it and then paste it in your reply.
2a. Either highlight the text, and click the Quote button above the reply window, or
2b. place quote tags, 





> and [/quote}  before and after the text.
> 
> For quoting multiple passages from the same post, quote the entire post, then put
> [/quote}   at the end of the first passage, and [quote} before the start of the next.
> 
> I have substituted } for ] in these examples.


----------



## Porteño

cutiepie1892 said:


> For multiple quotes you need to click on the multi-quote icon beside each of the posts you wish to quote, and then click the normal quote button (it doesn't matter which one). For parts of posts I just highlight the bit I want and copy and paste it (I don't know if there's a better way or not but the way I do it seems to work fine!)


 
*Great! Thanks, it works! I didn't know about the multi-quote button.*



Rayines said:


> Hi, Porteño: For the second part, you can "quote" the message, and delete everything except the part you're interested in (I did it with your post), then the person's nick appears in it.


 
*Yes, that's what I've done in the past. I hust wondered if there were any other way. Thanks.*


----------



## TrentinaNE

cuchuflete said:


> Hi Porteño,
> 
> This has been discussed in detail in a previous C&S thread, but rather than hunting for it....


I think Jana provided a tutorial in the C&S sticky so that we wouldn't have to search.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Gop

cuchuflete said:


> Hi Porteño,
> 
> This has been discussed in detail in a previous C&S thread, but rather than hunting for it, I'll try to state it briefly.
> 
> A. To quote multiple posts in a reply,
> 
> 1. First click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's in the lower right of each post, next to the Quote button) for each of the posts you wish to quote, except the last post you want to quote.
> 2. Click the Quote button for the last post you want to quote.


I have a problem with quoting from different posts. But there is no double-right-quotation marks in the lower right of each post, as indicated above by cuchuflete. Can someone help with this? Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

The post from cuchuflete is old and is referring to an old version of the forum software.

Now, there is "+Quote" in the bottom right corner: that's what you have to click now.


----------



## Gop

For quoting from several posts in my reply, what do I do?
Do I choose Quote from each of the posts I want to quote and strike the reply button in the last post I want to quote?


----------



## Peterdg

You go to the first post post want to quote and you click +Quote. Then you go to the second post you want to quote and you click +Quote again etc. till you have gone through all the posts you want to quote.

You then go to the window in which you want to put the quotes and then you click "Insert quotes..." at the bottom of your reply window. It will show you a new window with a list of the posts you quoted and you can still remove some of the quotes you put in the list if that is what you want to do. Click again "Insert quotes..." in this new window and, voilà.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gop

Thanks infinitely, Peterdg.


----------

